# Driver for RealTek RTL8100/B NIC

## -leliel-

Hi,

I bought a new board last week with an integrated ethernet card.

What kernel drivers I have to use for this NIC? I used the RTL8139, but this one does not work.  :Sad: 

http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/products1-2.aspx?modelid=9

any suggestions?

thanks

----------

## -leliel-

another question: there's wake-on-lan and some other features built-in. how may I use them?

----------

## -leliel-

no suggestions?

I've tried a few other drivers, but there's still the message the interface eth0 couldn't be found.  :Sad: 

----------

## kraqrawk

Did you happen to buy a nforce2 motherboard? If so you will need to emerge nvidia-net and add it to your modules.autoload.

Hope this helps.

----------

## -leliel-

nope. It's a SiS Chip. I normally add the ethernet drivers directly into the kernel.

----------

## markkuk

8139too driver works for me on a SiS 655 chipset board with an integrated RTL8100 chip.

----------

## -leliel-

tried again, without positive result.  :Sad: 

----------

## MyZelF

Well, I had the same problem using Mandrake 9.1 and Knoppix 3.2 on my ecs k7s5a+, which has an onboard Realtek 8100B NIC... I tried booting an old gentoo 1.4rc2 livecd and discovered that it worked using the 8139too module... Haven't tried the newer gentoo livecd...

At the moment I don't need the NIC working (I use the board as divx player with movix :), so I didn't study in depth the problem, but it's a really strange behaviour...Last edited by MyZelF on Wed May 21, 2003 5:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## -leliel-

Hi,

the problem's solved ... cat /proc/pci told me it's an SiS ethernet chip, not - as written at the elitegroup homepage - a realtek chip.  :Sad: 

thanks

----------

## elkan

LOL..  :Very Happy: 

----------

## -leliel-

 *elkan wrote:*   

> LOL.. 

 

sure. never buy dirt-cheap hardware.  :Sad: 

----------

## MyZelF

What's your mainboard model?

----------

## -leliel-

I don't really know. There's no model number printed on the box, just a sticker of Tom's Hardware Guide. Its K7S5A printed on it.

The board 's build in the case and I am to addled to open it again.  :Wink: 

'Never touch a running system.'  :Wink: 

----------

## -leliel-

damn'it ... I found the model number. It's printed at a small box left aside ... It's really the K7S5A, but I watched the K7S6A information on the homepage (there's no K7S5A model on the homepage, just K7S5A V3.X, Pro and +) ... ok, my fault ...  :Embarassed:  On my last EPoX board there was all information printed in the manual, and at the box.

----------

